# [SOLVED] KAPFA service not started



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

The KAPFA service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. 

That is the error that I am getting and I am not sure what it is for but I get the message on logon that "one or more services were not started" 

Any idea? 

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: KAPFA service not started*

look familiar?

IT Systems Management Trial Download - Kaseya


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: KAPFA service not started*

Hmm nope


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: KAPFA service not started*

everything on the internet points to this file being related to the kaseya agent

KAPFA.SYS - Can you trust this file? OASIS

no enforced gpos? no demos installed?
you looked in add/remove programs for this program?

if nothing then just disable the service so you don't get the error


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: KAPFA service not started*

You are hundred percent right 
The consultant company my company used has installed this agent to remote monitor the servers 
some reason this agent failed and that is the reason why i am seeing it under event viewer 
went to services.msc and started the service 

Thanks for your help.


----------

